# started wrapping interior panels



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

does this look decent all one color???
i got some 1/4" landau foam for doing some cover panels for the dash and floorboard areas and to clean some places up... what u guys think??


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

IMO I think you should add some color to break it up a bit.By adding piping or stiching it can direct the eye on different parts of the car.I am getting to add a table to my back seat using the same material you used, but I will add some yellow pipping to acsent it a little. Your progress looks good so far... keep posting up pixs...


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks good. Post more pics as you get it done.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah i think it needs something to create some borders and break things up a bit. maybe i'll break out the airbrush gun and do some shading with kandy base.... its my first attempt at a full interior conversion... should be fun. time consuming at least! good project cause there aint SHIT to do in this one-horse town. 

piping should be easy to tuck in place cause of all the multiple panels it has.... either yellow or brown.... car will be done in gold flake with maybe root beer sides in kandy to get the stock paintjob's bodylines flowing with nicer materials....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my crush job i did it myself


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

damn, wanna trade out some stereo stuff for you to do my seats? lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

looks kinda like my caddys


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

progress.... slowly...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight work homie!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

mostly done ... dash/floor needs done, and arm/headrests too... :biggrin: 

not bad for a 1st time, but damn it needs broken up with another color....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Mar 23 2005, 10:18 PM
> *mostly done ... dash/floor needs done, and arm/headrests too...  :biggrin:
> 
> not bad for a 1st time, but damn it needs broken up with another color....
> [snapback]2897797[/snapback]​*


Pipping would look noce in a different color.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

throw some black in with it id look tite


----------



## lowlolac (Jan 29, 2002)

how much would a job like that cost somebody to do??


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

just wondering why you need the Foam


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

nice work homie, :thumbsup: what glue did you use?


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Did you finish?


What did you do for the dash?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

never got the dash or floor completed. ran out of material and then traded the car off. i was goin to cut strips of foam out, wrap them, and screw them down w/button screws to keep it in place. that way if something was spilled or got dirty, i could replace a small strip and not the whole damn thing. 

so now i'm driving a 51 chevy styleline deluxe..... this shit doesnt seem to stop....


----------



## Viking800 (Dec 19, 2004)

where do you get that material and whats it called?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

What type of glue did you use?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

the fabric is crushed velour from miami corp in Ohio. i used 3m blue tack adhesive and hot glue... most other spray glues arent worth a shit unless its brushed on. never skimp on glue, cheap shit yields cheap results.


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

why do you need foam?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jun 5 2005, 08:57 AM
> *never got the dash or floor completed. ran out of material and then traded the car off. i was goin to cut strips of foam out, wrap them, and screw them down w/button screws to keep it in place. that way if something was spilled or got dirty, i could replace a small strip and not the whole damn thing.
> so now i'm driving a 51 chevy styleline deluxe..... this shit doesnt seem to stop....
> [snapback]3226267[/snapback]​*


----------

